# #safeway re-dates their meat, I have proof!



## addertooth (Jan 26, 2015)

I had been watching a specific cut of meat, waiting for it to go on special because it had reached it's sell by date.  Low and behold, when the date arrived, a hunk of meat which looked the same was on the shelf with a later expiration date.  That is when I took the first picture, which shows an expiration date of the 23rd of January.  Today I was back in the store, and the exact same piece of meat had been re-dated again to the 27th of January.  Don't get me wrong, I like aged beef, but this is ridiculous.  What do you think?













meat scam 1.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 26, 2015
__ 1


















meat scam 2.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Jan 26, 2015
__ 1


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like the same meat to me, Don't think they are supposed to be doing that ?

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2015)

That's not right IMHO, but nothing surprises me anymore...  But looks like they knocked off .34 cents !  Lol

BTW, bought some BB ribs this last weekend to smoke in the newly built mini WSM & they were rotten right outta the vac pack... I'd never smelled ribs that had such a horrible stench !  

Sure has me glad we get a locally raised & processed half of beef & pig each year !


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 26, 2015)

Why not ask the manager?  Who knows, there may be an explanation.  I'm not sure what it could be ...but who knows.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2015)

Bama BBQ said:


> Why not ask the manager?  Who knows, there may be an explanation.  I'm not sure what it could be ...but who knows.


There is, it's called profit margin. I remember when safeway and albertsons were the place to go for meat. Not anymore. I shop super 1.


----------



## addertooth (Jan 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That's not right IMHO, but nothing surprises me anymore... But looks like they knocked off .34 cents ! Lol
> 
> BTW, bought some BB ribs this last weekend to smoke in the newly built mini WSM & they were rotten right outta the vac pack... I'd never smelled ribs that had such a horrible stench !
> 
> Sure has me glad we get a locally raised & processed half of beef & pig each year !


Actually, the pictures were posted in reverser order, the price went UP by 34 cents.


----------



## addertooth (Jan 26, 2015)

It is worth noting, the cut appears to be wrong for the Chateaubriand it is labeled as.  Look at online pictures of a Chateaubriand, you will see what I am talking about.  The grain is running in the wrong direction, and the fat cap on the left side should not exist.


----------



## frijole smoke (Jan 26, 2015)

Not at all surprised.  My wife started telling be about all the items she bought off the shelf at Safeway that were expired already.  And we're talking about things like condiments, salad dressing, jar and can items, etc.

She is pretty strict with expired or even close to expired items.  And she got to noticing that there were many things that she just bought that she was turning right around and throwing out.

I wasn't really a believer, so I went shopping at our local Safeway, and sure enough...many...many items expired right there on the shelf.  Told the manager...no satisfaction there.

So my wife spends our $150 a week at King Soopers (Kroger) instead.  She said they go out of their way to be friendly...are helpful when she has the kids...and is just an overall better experience.  The Safeway folks always seem to be on the borderline of grumpiness...but are holding it together because they have to.

I don't buy much meat at King Soopers.  I tend to stick to Walmart and Albertson's depending on who has the sale.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 26, 2015)

How did the weight mysteriously change?


----------



## addertooth (Jan 26, 2015)

It is less than a 1 percent error, the maximum amount which meat scales are allowed to be.  Just like gas pumps actually pump slightly less than 1 gallon, but within the range of error the government allows.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 26, 2015)

Addertooth said:


> It is less than a 1 percent error, the maximum amount which meat scales are allowed to be.  Just like gas pumps actually pump slightly less than 1 gallon, but within the range of error the government allows.


 you're right, just didn't do the math...makes sense


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 26, 2015)

There are no strict federal rules in terms of food dating, but some states may have specific laws, perhaps your state isn't one of them. :smile:


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

In Arkansas it is kind of like "car washing" here you can remove the date. However you are not allowed to put a different date back on it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2015)

I know here, at Sam's and Borrkshire's (Local Grocery Store) They slap another sticker on beside or right under showing the marked down price and a sticker that says REDUCED

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Jan 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> I know here, at Sam's and Borrkshire's (Local Grocery Store) They slap another sticker on beside or right under showing the marked down price and a sticker that says REDUCED
> 
> Gary



They also slap it right on top with a newer date.













20130608156 - Copy.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20130608156 - Copy2.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jan 27, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2015)

I stand corrected.  Just came from Brookshire's (picking up some beans and ham hocks) and checking Pork Loin price, I asked the lady in the meat department about their meat getting close to the Sell By Date, she said it was Brookshire's policy to re-price it and put it in the Reduced cold section,  They have a separate cooler for the reduced and overstocked cold items

Be going to Sam's in a couple days to check their Pork loin prices

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Jan 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> I stand corrected.  Just came from Brookshire's (picking up some beans and ham hocks) and checking Pork Loin price, I asked the lady in the meat department about their meat getting close to the Sell By Date, she said it was Brookshire's policy to re-price it and put it in the Reduced cold section,  They have a separate cooler for the reduced and overstocked cold items
> 
> Be going to Sam's in a couple days to check their Pork loin prices
> 
> Gary


$3.98 here in Philly was 1.98. I wont buy it no more, been on a chicken mission


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2015)

SQWIB,  When I went to Brookshire's I had her check the price on the Pork Loin's she said $3.99 LB I said Wow that's pretty high, she said yeah I know it's all high.

Called Sam's a few minutes ago to check theirs  He said $1.99 Lb.  Guess I'll be buying from Sam's , probably Thursday

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

Us folks need to have a program that sorts out the best meat prices on any given day in our areas. Wouldn't that be neat? You could just type in chicken wings and find the best deal around without having to do all the legwork or drive around all over the place.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> SQWIB,  When I went to Brookshire's I had her check the price on the Pork Loin's she said $3.99 LB I said Wow that's pretty high, she said yeah I know it's all high.
> 
> Called Sam's a few minutes ago to check theirs  He said $1.99 Lb.  Guess I'll be buying from Sam's , probably Thursday
> 
> Gary


Go for it at $1.99


timberjet said:


> Us folks need to have a program that sorts out the best meat prices on any given day in our areas. Wouldn't that be neat? You could just type in chicken wings and find the best deal around without having to do all the legwork or drive around all over the place.


Yeah like GasBuddy.com.


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2015)

Pork Loin $1.99

Gas         $1.80

Milk         $4.39          Glad car doesn't run on milk


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Us folks need to have a program that sorts out the best meat prices on any given day in our areas. Wouldn't that be neat? You could just type in chicken wings and find the best deal around without having to do all the legwork or drive around all over the place.


You should make an app for that.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 27, 2015)

There's a store out by my work that sells meat and fish. I've seen them relabel their fresh fish many times! I buy beer there but nothing else!


----------

